# Chrony Alphas Master - Amazon.ca deal



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Not sure how long it will last....but Amazon seems to have a good deal on the Red Chrony Alpha Master for us Canadians.

Under $115 Canadian, shipped, from Amazon.ca

https://www.amazon.ca/Shooting-Chrony-7000112-Master-Chronograph/dp/B001BR6RSU


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Hmm thats pretty good!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Looks like a good deal. They give it 4 1\2 stars. If you get one, let us know what you think


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Ibojoe said:


> Looks like a good deal. They give it 4 1\2 stars. If you get one, let us know what you think


I ordered and they showed stock. So hopefully it ships, I've never had amazing cancel due to price error or drops.

The funny thing is, I ordered the non-master (side display piece) last year or a similar price drop. It was more then this one and they never for stock. I cancelled the order after I ordered this one.

I have no clue as to my velocity, so it will be interesting to see.

*** It's back up to $200+ as of today, so the deal is dead. With Amazon I always order first and think about it later, glad I didn't hesitate ***


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

This is fun! 

First shots...198 to 201 for with 107s and 3/8" steel, faster than I thought it would be.










225 to 228 with TBG, 3/4" to 5/8" tapers, using my normal draw that I target shoot with and 3/8" steel.









265 to 270 using 1/4" steel.









240-245 using small rocks.









288 to 307 using OTT FlatCatand 1/4" steel.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Bruce

What is your normal draw length and what kind of temperature up north ?


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

treefork said:


> Bruce
> 
> What is your normal draw length and what kind of temperature up north ?


It's about 69*f right now, my draw is approx 39" at my longest for the above tests. In reality, I probably pull to about 37" when shooting cans.

Is it called Static Shooting when you quickly draw and release? If so, I can consistently get 320-325 with my Scout, tapers and 1/4" steel.









275-280 with 3/8"


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

dude, I looked at that as soon as you posted, I would uave jumped on the deal.. static shooting would be when you hold before release, active shooting is releasing as soon as you max out without delay..


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Sweet deal...and numbers, Bruce....must be nice not having to wonder, eh? 
I'm putting a chrony at the top of my Xmas wish list this year...I also do airgun mods...it sure would be a handy tool...really, it's a must have...

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Great info Bruce. When I was toying with the idea of getting a chrony I was looking forward to seeing the difference in speed between static and active shooting as Pie described. Did anything else surprise you beyond the speed of the 107s?


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I was surprised to see I was able to get 300 fps with the bands I had set up. I don't shoot full butterfly and they aren't super wide. I was also surprised by the difference in speed between the 1/4" and 3/8', as well as how fast the rocks were. The smaller size makes sense that it would fly faster, I just never really thought about it.

I'll do few more tests when the weather permits. Definitely a fun toy to have. Not a necessity, won't change what or how I shoot, but satisfies a curious mind.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

honorary pie said:


> dude, I looked at that as soon as you posted, I would uave jumped on the deal.. static shooting would be when you hold before release, active shooting is releasing as soon as you max out without delay..


Ah, I had them reversed. I only tried it for the chrony test as I had seen dgui do it with a PFS and the results were significantly faster.

It definitely makes a difference in speed.


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

so if you only wanted to know how fast your current bands are,,and now that you know............. ..


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

honorary pie said:


> so if you only wanted to know how fast your current bands are,,and now that you know............. ..


I'll test other bands, tubes, draw lengths, air rifle, etc. I don't shoot guns, so no reload use.

If it doesn't seem like something I will need or use long term, Amazon has a good return policy. If the kids get into shooting more, it will be useful to see how they progress speed wise as they get bigger. It didn't break the bank, so wouldn't be the worst thing to keep around.

Who knows, maybe I'll rent it out to recoup my investment.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

brucered said:


> honorary pie said:
> 
> 
> > so if you only wanted to know how fast your current bands are,,and now that you know............. ..
> ...


If you ever want to reclaim the cash you spent, let me know...I was planning to get one eventually anyway...

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Hey Bruce, Does chrony read always the speed or often it read an error?
I mean, is it easy to shoot in the correct way so the chrony can work correctly?
Please, can you tell me the position of the chrony and the distance between you and chrony when you shoot.
I ask that because I bought an used chrony beta master but after lot of try from various positions, it read only about 10% of shots so I sold it.
Sorry for english, hope I was clear.
Thank you.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Genoa Slingshot said:


> Hey Bruce, Does chrony read always the speed or often it read an error?
> I mean, is it easy to shoot in the correct way so the chrony can work correctly?
> Please, can you tell me the position of the chrony and the distance between you and chrony when you shoot.
> I ask that because I bought an used chrony beta master but after lot of try from various positions, it read only about 10% of shots so I sold it.
> ...


It seems to go in spurts. I can shoot perfectly through the guides, correct height, shade and still get a error after error. When it happens, I turn it off and back on and then it seems to register fine or I unplug the cable from the unit to the display.

I have it set up on a small table right now, have to pull out my tripod soon. I am probably back a couple feet, enough so the bands don't fly through it (if you are too close, that may be causing the errors). I'm not using the shades, as I've been using it on cloud days or there is already shade at the side of our house.

I probably get readings 80% of the time, but that's just a guess. Hopefully you can figure it out.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Genoa Slingshot said:


> Sorry for english, hope I was clear.
> Thank you.


I believe you inbox may be full.

I was just going to send a PM to suggest making sure you have a fresh battery in it too, mine takes a standard 9v.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

brucered said:


> Genoa Slingshot said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry for english, hope I was clear.
> ...


Ok I cleaned my inbox, thanks.
Yes I had a fresh battery. Think the issue was the used chrony didn't work very well.


----------

